# Bioré Charcoal Products



## Dawn (Nov 28, 2018)

Enjoy a spin on the traditional lump of coal this holiday season with the beauty essentials that everyone will love - whether they've been naughty or nice! *Bioré Charcoal Products* are the perfect stocking stuffers to pick up during your holiday shopping trips. The invigorating scents of peppermint pays homage to the holiday season while having a fun twist on giving them the gift of char-“coal” that also cleans and smooths skin.











 





Here is our current lineup of Charcoal Products from *Bioré skincare*:

·      *Charcoal Whipped Purifying Detox Mask ($6.49): *Go back to black with this detoxifying mask made with one of *Bioré®* Skincare’s hero ingredients. Formulated for oily skin, it contains natural charcoal—known for its ability to draw out and trap impurities. Wash away dirt and oil instantly for skin that’s clean, refreshed and instantly mattified.

·     *Charcoal Cleansing Micellar Water ($6.99): *This no-rinse micellar formula utilizes innovative Japanese technology to dissolve makeup while removing dirt and oil from pores. In a detoxifying black hue formulated for oily skin, it absorbs excess oil and leaves skin mattified.

·     *Deep Cleansing Charcoal Pore Strips ($6.49):* When you have oily skin, shine prevention is essential. For the first time, the *Bioré*® skincare experts have added natural charcoal powder to the iconic Pore Strips, reducing oil for a full 24 hours. With next generation, proprietary c-bond technology and potent charcoal, the strips remove clogs and weeks’ worth of buildup and you’ll see 3x less oil.

·     *Pore Penetrating Charcoal Bar ($6.49):* For those who like to hold pore cleansing power in the palm of their hand, this cleanser features a dual action formula to exfoliate while deep cleaning pores. This cleanser draws out and binds to deep down dirt and oil for 2.5 times cleaner pores than a basic cleanser. With jojoba beads and peppermint, the formula gently exfoliates and leaves skin feeling refreshed and smooth.

Available at www.Bioré.com


----------

